# Corid Dewormer



## goatlady58 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Folks!
I'm here again to ask your opinion on an excess batch of Corid I mixed according to my vet's direction.I did not need all of the batch and it has been stored in the fridge.Is it any good to use at a later date or do I dump it.It was made 10 days prior to the end of the 19 day treatment (day 9)as prescribed by my vet.Help!


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Corrid*

a 19 day treatment is this common I was told 5 days for cocci what are you treating I'm new and unfamiliar with different things


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm confused but assuming you are done with your 19 day treatment. Dump it.

Just for the record, I'm guessing your vet gave you the prevention dosage. Treatment is usually only 5 days and a stronger dose than the 19 day treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I keep mine for months on end and it still works. I refrigerate it.

Corid is for 5 days only, no more. 1x a day. Orally and individually.
If you are wanting to put them on a prevention with it, give every 21 days.

Corid is not a dewormer, it is for cocci treatment and prevention.

Did the vet do a fecal for worms and cocci.


----------



## goatlady58 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you folks for your quick response.The kid requiring the cocci treatment was the youngest on the 19 day treatment for cocci after a fecal test. It has been about 1 month since completing 19 days and 3 days with fortified vit B complex.This little kid started with diarrhea and I panicked,ran another fecal to vet and she said cocci again.I had part of a mix left from 1 month ago,mixed by her instructions;27ml of corid in 107 ml water.Don't remember ever seeing what the strength/half life is of the components in medicine.Using liquid.Now I am instructed to give him 15ml for his 47lbs for 10 days.I trust your opinions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is how I dose it, my brain isn't working to figure out if your mixture compared to this one below.
Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons(3 ounces) corid to 16 oz water.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days
Be sure: to give Fortified vit B complex SQ, 6 cc per 100 lbs and probiotics for 3 to 4 days 1 x a day. To rebuild gut

I would never give it for 19 or 10 days. 

The 15 cc's for a 47 lb goat is correct.

Do know, cocci is in the ground, especially if a goat had it. I would do a prevention.
Cocci strikes every 21 days, so giving a cocci treatment every 21 day helps to prevent it as they grow.
That is why your goat got it again. I do a prevention with corid every 21 days and never have an issue. 
I will do it until the goat is getting closer to 1 year. Please do not give it for more than 5 days straight, 1 x a day.


----------

